# calgary



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

i know calgary is not the best place to go for a big night life, but for what it has which is the area to be housed in for a couple for 23yr old aussies eg NW,NE,SW,SE, downtown etc. 
thanks guys


----------

